# New Board/Binding, please advise!



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you freeride or freestyle? Boot size?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

well i guess somewhere in between...looking for an allmountain board...probably more freeride though....i got salomon maori boots size 10.5


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

NeverSummer SL-R 161 (you don't need a wide) w/ Rome 390 bindings


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

you think 161 is long enough for me? wouldn't 164 be better?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you don't ride park, I would recommend Arsenals over 390's. I think the 390's are nicer, but they gave me problems when I was riding hard on the hills. I found the Arsenals, which were stiffer, gave me more control. But if you ride both, 390's could be a great fit.

EDIT: I'm 6'3 180 and I ride a 165. If you are planning on hitting park as well, that length probably won't work well for you. But it's all personal choice.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

paedu_ch said:


> you think 161 is long enough for me? wouldn't 164 be better?


164 would be better if you were a pure backcountry rider.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

so you think the sl is the better choice than the others? as i said i'm just an intermediate rider, so i want to make sure that
i can handle my new board easily. and i'm not sure if the sl is really wide enough. my last board was a burton royale 166 which had
a waist of 25.8 and that was just wide enough, the sl has even less waist.....:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's plenty wide enough.

SL-R is soft enough to ride the park, yet damp enough to hold edges on the blacks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome mate, thanks!


----------

